# Repackage labels market



## girlwholived (Sep 4, 2020)

Does anyone in market know how to print repackage labels from the mydevice?


----------



## NKG (Sep 4, 2020)

I believe you can't rewrap anything in grocery


----------



## Dog (Sep 4, 2020)

I would personally not repackage anything in grocery


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 4, 2020)

I would not do it either. What is the product?


----------



## NKG (Sep 4, 2020)

When I was in GM, people would find rewrap stuff and be "what's wrong with it" so imagine that with bacon 🤢


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 6, 2020)

There is a grocery store around here with a section called “less than perfect” and it has things like 3 eggs, creamer with the lid missing (still sealed), crushed boxes of cereal, pasta etc


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 9, 2020)

My store doesn't repackage anymore, even for online stuff that we don't carry in store. Defect, defect, defect.


----------

